# Silver Star arrival --which station in Richmond?



## JDuB (May 26, 2022)

I have a ticket on the Silver Star NB to Richmond on Sunday, 5/29. My *ticket* shows arrival at Staples Mill Road station. I entered the same trip on the internet schedule and the report shows arrival at Main St. Station with a layover of about 5 hours and a single leg from Main St. to Staples Mill Road on a different train. I need to tell my family where to pick me up!


----------



## jis (May 26, 2022)

Silver Star calls at the Richmond Staples Mill Station. It does not go to Main Street Station.


----------



## pennyk (May 26, 2022)

If your ticket is on the Silver Star to RVR, then you will arrive at Staples Mill Station. 

I am not sure what internet schedule you entered, but if you entered RVM (Main Street Station), it would give you odd results. 

Your family should pick you up at Staples Mill Station.


----------



## JDuB (May 26, 2022)

pennyk said:


> If your ticket is on the Silver Star to RVR, then you will arrive at Staples Mill Station.
> 
> I am not sure what internet schedule you entered, but if you entered RVM (Main Street Station), it would give you odd results.
> 
> Your family should pick you up at Staples Mill Station.


Thanks to you both. I've always arrived at and left from Staples Mill in the past. The on-line schedule threw me. But with the combination of the Silvers -- I thought other changes might have been made.


----------



## JDuB (May 30, 2022)

JDuB said:


> Thanks to you both. I've always arrived at and left from Staples Mill in the past. The on-line schedule threw me. But with the combination of the Silvers -- I thought other changes might have been made.


On the Silver Star this morning: The consist is 2 locomotives, 5 passenger cars, a cafe, a dining car/lounge, 5 sleepers and a baggage car. It's a long train, requiring 2 stops where passengers board.


----------



## zetharion (Jun 24, 2022)

That sounds like a rather lengthy consist from what I have read of other consists.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 24, 2022)

zetharion said:


> That sounds like a rather lengthy consist from what I have read of other consists.


It has both the Star's and the Meteor's coaches and sleepers while the Meteor is suspended.


----------

